# mexican stew loaded with protein



## squatster

This Mexican stew is loaded with protein—and it’s 100 percent vegan

mexican stew


If you’re in desperate need of a new recipe on rotation after one too many tomato soups and grilled cheeses, I have the perfect addition to your lineup: a vegan Mexican stew that’s loaded with protein 

With 39 grams of protein per cup, chickpeas are an excellent source of nutrition. Put together with vegetarian both, tomatoes, kale, and a splash of metabolism-boosting hot sauce, you can create a simple meal in minutes. The next time you want to cuddle up with a cozy stew, whip up Ugarte’s easy recipe.

Mexican chickpea stew
Ingredients
3 cups chickpeas (pre-cooked or canned)
4 cups water
4 cups veggie broth
1/4 cup Frank’s RedHot Sauce
1 18 oz. jar diced tomatoes
1 cup fresh dinosaur kale, chopped
black pepper to taste

1. Warm all soup ingredients in a pot.
2. Once warm, garnish as desired.

For another healthy plant-based recipe, try this immunity broth:



These are the best plant-based proteins that won’t mess with your digestion.


----------



## squatster

39 grams of protein pr cup - now add some beef or chicken- yum


----------



## ASHOP

I love new recipes and this one sounds delicious. I like to try something new every week and this one is now on my list.


----------



## Thermo

That's definitely an upcoming serving for Playoff Weekend!


----------



## ASHOP

I'm not a vegan by any means but I tried this recipe yesterday and must admit it was very delicious and I would make it again. Some friends and family enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## squatster

ASHOP said:


> I'm not a vegan by any means but I tried this recipe yesterday and must admit it was very delicious and I would make it again. Some friends and family enjoyed it as much as I did.


Glad you mentioned this - did you used there Franks or another brand?
Can you see any way to add in meat with out wrecking it?


----------



## ASHOP

squatster said:


> Glad you mentioned this - did you used there Franks or another brand?
> Can you see any way to add in meat with out wrecking it?



Yes we used Frank's and I do believe you could easily add beef,chicken or pork without any issues if you choose.


----------



## javman

Tried the recipe but added celery and some green onions and it was delicious. My wife tried it and she loves it. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## squatster

We need some new ones up
Didn't we have a bunch of recipes before somewhere?


----------



## javman

How did the protein amount to 39grams as chickpeas has 6 grams per 1/2 cup? Just asking. Thanks.


----------



## squatster

javman said:


> How did the protein amount to 39grams as chickpeas has 6 grams per 1/2 cup? Just asking. Thanks.



Great question-, we need to do some calcs.
I just copied and pasted it up- sounds like the person that wrote it needs some math classes


----------



## javman

squatster said:


> Great question-, we need to do some calcs.
> I just copied and pasted it up- sounds like the person that wrote it needs some math classes



I added ground turkey to mine to up the protein content, still good!


----------



## GearPro

Sounds like good stuff


----------

